

A marketplace for GitHub issues - mjuchli
https://issue-bidder.com/

======
wlievens
How will you solge the issue of ill-defined requirements?

~~~
mjuchli
I questioned this myself as well and came up with the answer: I simply can
not.

The point is that the more complex an issue is, the more requirements wont be
defined anymore or things just get forgotten to require. In this situations
people will/have to interact with each other. Based on this maybe even a sub-
issue needs to be created for a specific requirement. If you work on a
platform like odesk or so you will act the same way and contact the freelancer
by Skype. This is one of the main reasons why the issue-manager on IssueBidder
always has the control to cancel or finish the ongoing issue. I also struggle
around with the idea to include the GitHub comments on on IssueBidder as well
- not that it's needed but to make things more clear from the beginning.

Not sure if I hit your question exactly. If not precise it more please.

~~~
wlievens
You hit it I think, but the bigger issue (heh) remains: you're basically
creating a contract which is not all that different from a tiny freelancing
gig, but you've a more distant relation between the parties, so it may be
harder to build trust.

Does your system involve an escrow concept? Something like, the money is wired
by a third party (you) as soon as the commit is merged into a certain branch,
or something.

~~~
mjuchli
I more than welcome you (and any other) to suggest any ideas of building
trust.

The concept is as follows so far: The full amount of what people want to spend
goes to a third party (me). Then the money is wired to the developer or back
to the "bidder" depending if the issue-manager accepts or cancels the
progress. I hope i made this clear on the pricing page: [https://issue-
bidder.com/pricing](https://issue-bidder.com/pricing)

------
notastartup
wow...this is actually potentially huge

let's not only creators get paid for work but great way to revive old
abandoned ones.

~~~
mjuchli
thanks for the compliment! i hope people will see the chance to get things
solved with this. personally i came up with the idea cause of things like
neglected docs.

